# Sen Chuck Grassley's Second referal To The FBI/DOJ Involves Sen Harris....Amazing !



## nononono (Nov 2, 2018)

*Well Well.....the scum keep getting exposed....This is how they operated in *
*San Francisco ...Good ol Willie Brown smear politics being used by his old*
*mistress Sen Kamala Harris. And Now the plot has been further exposed !*

https://www.scribd.com/document/392233494/Chuck-Grassley-Munro-Leighton-Referral-Letter-With-Redacted-Enclosures?ad_group=725X700959X905355b9ed1e5b21aab2fef9c4dd709f&campaign=SkimbitLtd&keyword=660149026&medium=affiliate&source=hp_affiliate


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 4, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Well Well.....the scum keep getting exposed....This is how they operated in *
> *San Francisco ...Good ol Willie Brown smear politics being used by his old*
> *mistress Sen Kamala Harris. And Now the plot has been further exposed !*
> 
> https://www.scribd.com/document/392233494/Chuck-Grassley-Munro-Leighton-Referral-Letter-With-Redacted-Enclosures?ad_group=725X700959X905355b9ed1e5b21aab2fef9c4dd709f&campaign=SkimbitLtd&keyword=660149026&medium=affiliate&source=hp_affiliate



Committee investigators began investigating Ms. Munro-Leighton’s allegations. Given her relatively unique name, Committee investigators were able to use open-source research to locate Ms. Munro-Leighton and determine that she: (1) is a left-wing activist; (2) is decades older than Judge Kavanaugh; and (3) lives in neither the Washington DC area nor California, but in Kentucky. In order to investigate her sexual-assault claims, Committee investigators first attempted to reach her by phone on October 3, 2018, but were unsuccessful. On October 29, Committee investigators again attempted contact, leaving a voicemail. In response, Ms. Munro-Leighton left Committee investigators a voicemail on November 1, 2018.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 4, 2018)

Eventually, on November 1, 2018, Committee investigators connected with Ms. Munro-Leighton by phone and spoke with her about the sexual-assault allegations against Judge Kavanaugh she had made to the Committee. Under questioning by Committee investigators, Ms. Munro-Leighton admitted, contrary to her prior claims, that she had not been sexually assaulted  by Judge Kavanaugh and was not the author of the original “Jane Doe” letter. *When directly asked  by Committee investigators if she was, as she had claimed, the “Jane Doe” from Oceanside California who had sent the letter to Senator Harris, she admitted: “No, no, no. I did that as a way to grab attention. I am not Jane Doe . . . but I did read Jane Doe’s letter. I read the transcript of the call to your Committee. . . . I saw it online. It was news.*


----------

